# October Boys- New site!



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Enjoyed looking through your blog!


----------



## octoberboys (Sep 11, 2012)

peeweepinson said:


> Enjoyed looking through your blog!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. We have a lot more to add, just acclimating to the new Blogger


----------

